

Apple wants its 3G MacBook prototype back - inshane
http://news.cnet.com/8301-27076_3-20099494-248/apple-wants-its-3g-macbook-prototype-back/

======
thurn
Oh, it's from 2007? I got my hopes up prematurely, it seems... if they haven't
acted on this idea in four years, it's probably for a good reason. A 3G
macbook would be a great addition to their product lineup, though.

